# Logo help



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

Would anyone like to help me with my logo? My business name is Creative Fusion.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

What is your product & target market?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

Screen print. Sublimation. Vinyl. Embroidery.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

How about something along these lines.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's a website that's free that will let you play with ideas. FREE Logo Maker - FREE Logo Creator - FREE Online Logo Design
Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gheenee thank you for that one. It's not as catchy as I need it to be.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Maybe something along these lines ?


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

Definitely more what I had in mind. Thank you.


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

Johnny, maybe not the arrows and something different than the earth and lightening?


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

K, that was a quick thought, and I ran with it... Got a different idea as well, let me toy with it..


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Let me know if this concept works for you, fusion as in metal fusing together ?


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

I really like the c and f like you had before but my wife didn't like the Arrows and the earth behind it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How about the C & F in the center of a Diamond Shape? Like Superman, but with CF.


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't like the Superman idea. What I am really looking for is a C F that is connected somehow and the name Creative Fusion and something that links screen printing so people will know what the company does just by looking at the logo.


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am willing to pay, I just need some help.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

It sure is fun to watch this sort of thing, as I do it a lot in the shop! Funny to see out here though. I'll try one for you too.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Well, now I have some direction, but this one was in the early stages.. Just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

That's cool johnney!


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

You people are awesome. Thank you all very much. Cool designs here.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

I know this is outta reach but its pretty cool, no...


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Well that one was just for fun, as far as the logo itself making one know your a screen printer that's a tough one ( other than using a tee, or a screen)...As you can see I used a grid within the letters, which is okay, but doesn't tell the story as to why I added screen printers.. I think everyone has used a tee, or ink drops/splatter in the past (as in the forum logo, See what I mean).. Saving the best for last, just don't forget me in the end...

Johnny


----------

